

A Blend of Ether and Chloroform Is Fueling a Silent Drug Epidemic in Brazil - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-blend-of-ether-and-chloroform-is-fueling-a-silent-drug-epidemic-in-brazil

======
stelonix
Wow, before reading this article, I had no idea how dangerous and naive it'd
be to just take whatever I read on HN at face value. This article is, simply
put, false.

As a Brazilian living in Brazil, I'm quite shocked and amazed this kind of
yellow journalism is being presented as _fact_. When it comes to drugs,
Brazil's number one enemy is crack-cocaine. Anyone who lives here knows that,
specially if you get to know crack addicts. Loló addicts? No such a thing,
_from my experience_. Hell, it's considered a light drug by many and because
of that, also a gateway drug.

This article reads like opportunistic fearmongering. It's light-years from
Brazil's reality and it's an insult to anyone who has to cope with violence
and drug issues over here.

~~~
dublinben
You might not be familiar with Vice, but they are a largely unreliable source
for factual journalism.

------
meira
WTF?! Loló is famous and disseminated in the Brazilian youth since always. The
statement “Loló is killing more than the bad guys’ guns or the cops” is
totally fake. What a stupid article, have nothing to see with the reality in
Brazil.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
I'm from a generation that didn't even knew what loló was. These kids are
using it before their teens on these despicable funk parties promoted by the
organized crime.

The _reality_ is that we have at least two lost generations to drugs and
crime, while fanatical lefties like you deny the reality of Brazil.

~~~
brazilian
This is nonsense. "Loló" is the street version of "lança-perfume", it comes
from way back in the first decades of the 20th century and it is almost a
trademark of the "old timers" carnival parties. Check
[http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lança-
perfume](http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lança-perfume) (in Portuguese) for more
of the story of this drug.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
Of course I know what is lança-perfume. You missed the point though:

> “The composition of these drugs varies a lot. It’s generally a mixture of
> alcohol, ether and chloroform in different portions," explained Garcia,
> certain that the lança-perfume used nowadays is way more powerful that what
> the people on the good ol’ Carnival balls used back in the day.

The point is that it's not the same thing and it's causing a new epidemic
amongst the youth.

------
jszymborski
Having had used diethyl ether and chloroform as a solvent many times and
inadvertently getting a larger whiff than I cared for when some asshole would
inevitably leave some out of the fumehood, I can tell you that neither of
those experiences were pleasant... but it just might have been the context.

